# Wingstem in Michigan



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

I was just out looking at the Wingstem and the bees are working it hard. Although the Wingstem is on its way out now as the petals are falling exposing the seed pods. I do have a question on collecting the seed pods. When is the best time to do so? Should I be harvesting the ones that have no petals and putting them in my food dehydrator to dry before scattering in my field?


----------



## Nushka (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't think that drying them is a good idea.


----------

